# 60 lbs at 6 months!!! how big will she get?!?



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

Sooo Athena was a mere nine pounds at ten weeks old when I got her. Everyone kept "warning" me about how big she would get. I didn't and still don't care but WOW she's huge!!!Vet said she's very lean and healthy. What do y'all think? Do they slow down around this age because I can't tell lol. She is on a raw/ can/ kibble diet. Thanks for the feedback http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ynnette-albums9825-athena-picture54369-a.html


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

She is beutiful, I personally think she is a bit overweight just my opinion. They do slow down quite a bit my male( 2 days shy of 7 months) has been 64 pounds for 2 weeks straight but he is getting taller. I would personally feed 1 or the other and probably feed less.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

wow thats big! Penny is 10 months and only 51lbs. Your girl might be over weight, but as for when she will stop growing I've heard they stop growing height wise between 10 - 12 months and they fill out after that. So Im guessing your girl will probably be 80 - 90lbs full grown and if over fed I could easily see 100lbs+ if she gets over weight. How much do you feed her a day?


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

She does look a tad overweight, but a birds eye view of the waist might help too, as sometimes pictures can be deceiving.

I think feeding the variety is fine, as long as you maintain the ideal weight and it works for the dog.

What is her mix? That can help determine size, as well as knowing the size of the parents.

I would say she should be closer to 55lbs, which is where my male was at around the same age, he will finish out about 75 - 80 lbs, but I know his parents/grandparents size, so he was easy to guesstimate.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

How large are the parents? Also she doesnt pure bred.
How tall is she @ 60 pounds?

The reason I would pick one food type is because, Its easier to tell how much she is getting. Its easy to overfeed if you dont know the calculations. Someone else has already asked how much OP feeds a day so waiting on that info.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

My girl is Athena also! She was 62lbs at 8 months and she will probably be at the high end of the standard. There are plenty of dogs that are above standard though. I noticed after six months it slows down lot but she will probably be a big girl.


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

sorry I'm still new to this, I hope y'all get a chance to read my reply. The vet says she's actually on the lean side, you can feel her ribs and hip bones. She looks flabby because she has ALOT of extra skin, so im thinking shes going to shoot up here pretty soon. I feed her one and a half to two cups of dry food mixed with half a can of wet food, which is about six and a half ounces. I give her that twice a day. Then ill give her a neck bone or a turkey leg, however its not every day i giver her that. Maybe every other day. I have no idea what she is mixed with, I adopted her May 14 from my local shelter when she was estimated to be ten weeks old. I started getting curious as to what she could be mixed with when she turned yellow. Lol she was a sandy color with black on the back of her ears, her back, tail and of course her face. I thought as she got older that the black would become prominent, but she turned yellow?!? Her tail is still mostly black and the back of her ears. I took her a bath today and noticed she now looks like there is a red hue in her coat and the inside of her legs are turning black along with some hair on the back of her neck. I was looking around and saw that there are cream sables or ay sable. There is one kennel that bred a white GSD with a bulk/red and got a litter of pups that look lika Athena. She was some ones pup, she was brought to the shelter as a stray and had a collar they just couldn't locate her family. I have no idea but I lover her lots  this is my first time around with a GSD. I usually lean more towards an APBT but I can say it takes a lot of work, but I am GSD all the way now


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

She is about 22 inches from the ground to the top of her shoulder blade. I measured twice lol she doesn't look that big to me though.  I really appreciate yalls thoughts and interest. Thanks


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry, its AY FAWN not sable


----------



## Hasslichste Hund (Aug 27, 2013)

If you remember how much she weighed at 4 months, the rule of thumb for Shepherds is to double the weight, at 4 months.


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

She will be big alright! Look at those paws!  She is gorgeous btw, and I don't think she is overweight. Just big boned and barrel chested, like my puppy .


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

vprasad said:


> She will be big alright! Look at those paws!  She is gorgeous btw, and I don't think she is overweight. Just big boned and barrel chested, like my puppy .


awe thank you, yes she has big bones. Look at yours ears!!! Very nice. Athena only has one up. I took her last month to the vet so no infections, just time I guess. Thanks again


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

Okin said:


> My girl is Athena also! She was 62lbs at 8 months and she will probably be at the high end of the standard. There are plenty of dogs that are above standard though. I noticed after six months it slows down lot but she will probably be a big girl.


Athena is a good name  I'm sure yours lives up to the name just like mine :wub: your girl is beautiful btw, love the markings on her face


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Just telling you the truth from what I can see.


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> She is beutiful, I personally think she is a bit overweight just my opinion. They do slow down quite a bit my male( 2 days shy of 7 months) has been 64 pounds for 2 weeks straight but he is getting taller. I would personally feed 1 or the other and probably feed less.


So how much should I feed her? Sometimes she acts like she still wants to eat but I don't feed her more. I don't want her to be overweight, the last thing I want is to cause her any problems. Maybe my scale is off because just last month she was 45 lbs and I thought that was too much weight gained. That's why I thought I would ask. Thank you for your feedback and advice,  this is my first time putting this much work into any of my animals. She is worth it though  I've seen other post by you and have admired the one in your picture  very gorgeous, is that the 7 month old?


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

N Smith said:


> She does look a tad overweight, but a birds eye view of the waist might help too, as sometimes pictures can be deceiving.
> 
> I think feeding the variety is fine, as long as you maintain the ideal weight and it works for the dog.
> 
> ...


Oh yes he looks very nice. I was just thinking my scale might be off because just last month she was at 45lbs and I hope she didn't gain that much weight. I have no idea what she is mixed with. I am curious too, I can't figure it out


----------



## Miller (Jun 13, 2010)

My pup, Django (male, pure west German show lines) was born Feb 15 so is now 6.5 months old and 66 lbs. he is very thin, almost visible ribs and hips. My SO is a veterinarian and we keep a very close eye on his weight, deworm him with drontal every 12 weeks and he on revolution monthly. He's got a glorious coat, tons of energy and a great appetite. 

He's just long and tall and has tons of growing still to do yet. His tail, legs, and head are all way too big and long for his body still. 

So I don't know about the proportions of your pup, but if she's anything like my male, it's just a wait and see. Does it matter how big she gets? Will it bother you or affect your household?


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

Miller said:


> My pup, Django (male, pure west German show lines) was born Feb 15 so is now 6.5 months old and 66 lbs. he is very thin, almost visible ribs and hips. My SO is a veterinarian and we keep a very close eye on his weight, deworm him with drontal every 12 weeks and he on revolution monthly. He's got a glorious coat, tons of energy and a great appetite.
> 
> He's just long and tall and has tons of growing still to do yet. His tail, legs, and head are all way too big and long for his body still.
> 
> So I don't know about the proportions of your pup, but if she's anything like my male, it's just a wait and see. Does it matter how big she gets? Will it bother you or affect your household?


Oh wow!! He sounds gorgeous. The vet tells me she's fine and on the lean side. It doesn't matter how big she gets, I've put a lot of time and energy into her and it is paying off. We have gotten very close I love her dearly. :wub: I was more concerned with her being overweight. I took her last month and she was 45 lbs. Thanks for your interest . Do you have pictures of him on here?


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

LeandraJuneLynnette said:


> awe thank you, yes she has big bones. Look at yours ears!!! Very nice. Athena only has one up. I took her last month to the vet so no infections, just time I guess. Thanks again


Thank you . Sunny's ears have been up since he was 8 weeks old  ( I know, lucky me lol) . And he is definitely big, 4 1/2 months and 60 pounds with not an ounce of fat .


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

vprasad said:


> Thank you . Sunny's ears have been up since he was 8 weeks old  ( I know, lucky me lol) . And he is definitely big, 4 1/2 months and 60 pounds with not an ounce of fat .


Oh WOW!!! He sounds lovely  do you have an album?


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

LeandraJuneLynnette said:


> Oh WOW!!! He sounds lovely  do you have an album?


Not yet but Ill sure add one soon! . you can see the latest thread I've started to see his latest pictures tho' .


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I know my breeder didn't want my pup to gain more than 2-3 lbs a week on average to lessen stress on growing bones. He's one of those pups that doesn't have much of a tuck so it's hard to gauge from the side, but he has a good waist and is obviously lean.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

LeandraJuneLynnette said:


> So how much should I feed her? Sometimes she acts like she still wants to eat but I don't feed her more. I don't want her to be overweight, the last thing I want is to cause her any problems. Maybe my scale is off because just last month she was 45 lbs and I thought that was too much weight gained. That's why I thought I would ask. Thank you for your feedback and advice,  this is my first time putting this much work into any of my animals. She is worth it though  I've seen other post by you and have admired the one in your picture  very gorgeous, is that the 7 month old?


Django has a heavy bone structure and looks maybe 55lbs maybe. But he is at least 10-15 pounds heavier then he looks. He is also growing very slowly at his peak he was gaining 2.5 lbs a week. 

The dog in my album is a past dog I had. The dog I am reffering to is my pup also named Django (DDR) I have a few threads on this forum about him check him out. Figo vom Jager Arbeiten Zwinger

As far as feeding it depends on food activity level ect.. It will really be difficult to tell how big she will get, without knowing what she is mixed with.


----------



## Lesber2004 (Aug 14, 2013)

This guy is 69 pounds and he will be 6 months the next September 5th,he doesnt look overweight at all ,he is just a big dog I guess.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

That's big alright, maybe she's mixed with Great Dane. 

My intact male who turns a year tomorrow is only 69lbs! The weight will slow down around 7-8 months... My dog has only gained 6lbs since around 8-9 months old.


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

Carriesue said:


> That's big alright, maybe she's mixed with Great Dane.
> 
> My intact male who turns a year tomorrow is only 69lbs! The weight will slow down around 7-8 months... My dog has only gained 6lbs since around 8-9 months old.


Ooooo verrry handsome!! Yea I have no idea lol I thought maybe lab but she doesn't look or act like a lab. I'm going to get her weighed more accurately this weekend just so I can know for sure. She doesn't look that big to me.


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

Someone had asked for a birds eye view of Athena 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ynnette-albums9825-athena-picture54538-a.html


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

I think lean is more like this female @ 6 months old. She is very lean though. The second pic is my pup who is pretty lean but not as lean as his sister.


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> I think lean is more like this female @ 6 months old. She is very lean though. The second pic is my pup who is pretty lean but not as lean as his sister.


Here is a side view of Athena. Good looking dogs. They must do a lot of running and playing. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ynnette-albums9825-athena-picture53513-a.html


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

I'm taking Tucker in tomorrow for a weigh-in. He is 19 wks and was 47lbs at 15 weeks. He does seem to have slowed growth the last few weeks so I'm hopeful he won't be more than 55lbs. He is very tall and LEAN. 

I hope the double at 4 months rule applies because then we might have a shot at not going over 100lbs. Vet thinks he will. His mature size is only important to me for his health. I keep him very lean for that reason. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

She doesn't look overweight to me. Maybe a mix with a larger breed dog and maybe just a larger GSD.


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

belladonnalily said:


> I'm taking Tucker in tomorrow for a weigh-in. He is 19 wks and was 47lbs at 15 weeks. He does seem to have slowed growth the last few weeks so I'm hopeful he won't be more than 55lbs. He is very tall and LEAN.
> 
> I hope the double at 4 months rule applies because then we might have a shot at not going over 100lbs. Vet thinks he will. His mature size is only important to me for his health. I keep him very lean for that reason.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh wow! :wild: He sounds lovely, he's going to be a big boy! Do you have any pictures?


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

Okin said:


> She doesn't look overweight to me. Maybe a mix with a larger breed dog and maybe just a larger GSD.


Thanks, I'm starting to think my scale is off and I can't figure out how to re calibrate it. This weekend I'm going to take her and will update  she doesn't look that big to me


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

LeandraJuneLynnette said:


> Here is a side view of Athena. Good looking dogs. They must do a lot of running and playing.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ynnette-albums9825-athena-picture53513-a.html


 Me and my boy do a bunch swimming,walking, fetch, tracking, bite work, Obedience everything except herding (want to try) and agility.

I will say that side pic is the most difficult for me to gauge just because of her postier. The view from above was telling to me more then anything. I dont think she is fat at all but she just looks a little heavy to me but nothing major. 

I think your girl is beautiful reminds me of a pup from a litter of dogs I raised a while back. They were a high GSD mix. Long story.. Its just so important to keep em as lean as possible for those growing bones and joints.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Mine is 85 at 8 months. Though he's not overweight I put him on a diet because I'm worried about his legs and I know any extra weight is not helping it. 

However, he doesn't look that big, if anything, he's long, not tall. And he's pretty lean, I just can't see his ribs and that's why I'm dieting him, so that I can see them. 

How big do you guys think he will get? And how much of a problem is is IF it turns out he has HD?

Sorry if I'm hijacking, I can start a new thread. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> Me and my boy do a bunch swimming,walking, fetch, tracking, bite work, Obedience everything except herding (want to try) and agility.
> 
> I will say that side pic is the most difficult for me to gauge just because of her postier. The view from above was telling to me more then anything. I dont think she is fat at all but she just looks a little heavy to me but nothing major.
> 
> I think your girl is beautiful reminds me of a pup from a litter of dogs I raised a while back. They were a high GSD mix. Long story.. Its just so important to keep em as lean as possible for those growing bones and joints.


Yea I'm not going to lie, she could be more active, I have three boys (2,6&7) and that's pretty much all my time lol. We do go to the park on weekends, and she runs around with the stray cat in my backyard... I was told to wait until they're at lest one before getting to active, what do you think? This is my first time around. I know my pics army the best, I take them with my phone. Thanks for all your feedback  oh, do you have a kennel/raise GSD?


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

lalachka said:


> Mine is 85 at 8 months. Though he's not overweight I put him on a diet because I'm worried about his legs and I know any extra weight is not helping it.
> 
> However, he doesn't look that big, if anything, he's long, not tall. And he's pretty lean, I just can't see his ribs and that's why I'm dieting him, so that I can see them.
> 
> ...


You're not hijacking, post some pics  although you may get more responses if you start your own thread


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You guys have some big puppies. My male puppy is about 17.5 weeks now and is only 32 pounds. Had him weighed earlier today.


----------



## Syldrin (Aug 29, 2013)

My boy Atlas was about the same weight at that age maybe a little heavier. he's 105lbs at 19months. he's a very muscular and lean dog. when i went to the vet she said he was probably going to be about 110 - 120lbs. so i would say it's save to say you're going to have a puppy over 100lbs or close to there.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

LeandraJuneLynnette said:


> You're not hijacking, post some pics  although you may get more responses if you start your own thread


I will, thank you. I used to think the bigger the better but now I'm afraid his weight might work against him. He has heavy bones IMO, otherwise I don't know what can weigh so much. 

I will take pics tomorrow and post


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KodyK (Mar 30, 2013)

O.O Wow!

My 2 year old is only 60 lbs. Hard to imagine a puppy being her size, although I know she's quite a small girl.


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> You guys have some big puppies. My male puppy is about 17.5 weeks now and is only 32 pounds. Had him weighed earlier today.


Well like I was saying my scale might be off Bc I took her and had her weighed August 2 and she was 45lbs so I'm taking her this weekend and will update. I think Athena weighed around 25-30lbs at 17 weeks. But one morning we woke up and she had shot up literally overnight lol


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

KodyK said:


> O.O Wow!
> 
> My 2 year old is only 60 lbs. Hard to imagine a puppy being her size, although I know she's quite a small girl.


I'm thinking my scale is off. I will update this weekend. I showed my husband Corey and we are in love


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

m


Syldrin said:


> My boy Atlas was about the same weight at that age maybe a little heavier. he's 105lbs at 19months. he's a very muscular and lean dog. when i went to the vet she said he was probably going to be about 110 - 120lbs. so i would say it's save to say you're going to have a puppy over 100lbs or close to there.


He's handsome I'm thinking she's closer to 50, I'm taking her this weekend and will update


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

My female GSD was 61.7 lbs and 24" at 6 months. She reached her full height at 8 months (26" and 71lbs) and full weight at 2 years (81.5 lbs) and she is not big boned, she is just tall and muscular  

Your girl will probably be big, but every dog ​​grows differently. She looks gorgeous, love the color and her big paws


----------

